
Ask HN: How do you deal with notifications? - lligallo
I&#x27;ve tried different &quot;solutions&quot; now I&#x27;m with cellphone totally silence, no vibration at all, and my smartwatch configured to only vibrate when someone is calling me. But this doesn&#x27;t work with wsapp calls. And what about the desktop? how do you deal with slack, dock badges,...?
======
CraigJPerry
Turn them all off. I pull from my many inboxes on a regular schedule, when i
choose the time.

This approach needs discipline otherwise your JIRA “inbox” or any of the 100s
of other inboxes-in-disguise we all have, will be overflowing in short order.

Discipline could be something as simple as GTD strategy.

------
Nextgrid
My only notifications are when _people_ are trying to reach me. Anything
automated is either outright disabled, unsubscribed from or filtered away by
email rules.

This approach works well for me and it's only a handful of interruptions
during my work time so I feel like the ability to respond instantly is worth
it in the long run.

